
How to Make Friends as an Adult: 5 Secrets Backed by Research - bratao
https://www.bakadesuyo.com/2017/02/how-to-make-friends-as-an-adult/
======
polackinchina
This is how gay adults make friends. They hook up on Grindr and/or craigslist
for (often strictly) no-strings-attached. After that sort of extreme intimacy,
it's very easy to stay in touch. No dating game, no traditionalist
expectations, no problem.

